

10 Million Repositories - NoahBuscher
https://github.com/blog/1724-10-million-repositories

======
croddin
It looks like just under half of the repos are public: a search for all repos
gives 4,822,978 repos right now (or 8,640,176 counting forks).
[https://github.com/search?q=stars%3A%3E%3D0](https://github.com/search?q=stars%3A%3E%3D0)

------
ryandvm
Meh. I like BitBucket's unlimited private repo model much better.

~~~
bramdevries
Me too, but you lose performance. Github is much faster compared to Bitbucket.

